

Creditors nearing agreement to seize Snowden vetter Altegrity - unreal37
http://nypost.com/2014/12/31/creditors-nearing-agreement-to-seize-snowden-vetter-altegrity/

======
gsands
"After conducting an initial background check of a candidate for employment,
USIS was required to perform a second review to make sure no important details
had been missed. From 2008 through 2011, USIS allegedly skipped this second
review in up to 50 percent of the cases. But it conveyed to federal officials
that these reviews had, in fact, been performed."[0]

Other than the obvious-- Snowden turned out to do what he did, Altegrity
allegedly made other mistakes, which the submitted article didn't mention.

[0] [http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/company-
alleg...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/company-allegedly-
misled-government-about-security-clearance-
checks/2013/06/27/dfb7ee04-df5c-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html)

edit: formatting

